# The Cheap Gourmet



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2005)

Nothing to do with Jeff Smith (The Frugal Gourmet) but there seems to be a lot of interest in cheap meals. Why not a forum for Cheap/Budget meals?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me. 
We can list what the cost for the ingredients too. That would be interesting to me to see the difference in prices since we have members from all over.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

That's a good idea - I'll pass it along to the "authorities".


----------

